# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions >  Cyberpunk: Edgerunners

## Callos_DeTerran

So I haven't seen a thread about this but I only just got around to watching it last night and HOLY CRAP was it good! Studio Trigger did a fine job of animating which definitely gives it a strong Japanese influence but it had more Western story-telling vibes cause of the Night City setting, creating a perfect fusion of the two cultures...funnily enough just like in the show! Had a blast with it, the show felt like one of the old super violent animes from the late 80s and 90s but with the animation quality of today and well polished it was just...chef's kiss!

I haven't been super into a lot of Netflix's offerings lately but Edgerunners was an utter delight. I know this story won't continue on, but CD Projekt Red has already talked about taking further chances to explore Night City in non-video game ways which would be awesome if they had this kind of quality. Live action or anime, I want more self-contained tales from NC!

What did you chums think about it?  :Small Smile:

----------


## t209

I can agree.
Plus it may have allow 2077 to make a comeback somewhat.

----------


## Dragonus45

I never knew how much I needed Studio Trigger to go for the full NC-17 bloods platter no holds barred ass kicking they put out here.

----------


## Trixie_One

I watched it in Japanese which was superb. I'm giving it some more time and then I'll come back and watch the dub which I've heard is just as good. I also now desperately want a Necromunda anime.

----------


## t209

> I watched it in Japanese which was superb. I'm giving it some more time and then I'll come back and watch the dub which I've heard is just as good. I also now desperately want a Necromunda anime.


Me, I kinda want Marvel 2099 made by them.
Also maybe Keanu Reeve cameo saying wake up, Spider-Man.

----------


## Eldan

> I watched it in Japanese which was superb. I'm giving it some more time and then I'll come back and watch the dub which I've heard is just as good. I also now desperately want a Necromunda anime.


I've switched between the two several times in the first episode, they are quite different. The Japanese ones had the probably more emotional voice actors (with perhaps even a bit much shouting for my tastes), but they also left out all the setting-specific slang. In the English dub, different characters have different actors, including Latino accents on several of the voice actors, and they use a _lot_ of Cyberpunk slang. 

Personally, I though the show was... fine. Not great, not bad, fine. Decent action, okay characters, good enough to watch all the episodes, but not overwhelmingly good.

----------


## Sapphire Guard

Surprisingly good. Telling a good if conventional story well, rather than shooting for the moon and failing.

----------


## Callos_DeTerran

> I've switched between the two several times in the first episode, they are quite different. The Japanese ones had the probably more emotional voice actors (with perhaps even a bit much shouting for my tastes), but they also left out all the setting-specific slang. In the English dub, different characters have different actors, including Latino accents on several of the voice actors, and they use a _lot_ of Cyberpunk slang. 
> 
> Personally, I though the show was... fine. Not great, not bad, fine. Decent action, okay characters, good enough to watch all the episodes, but not overwhelmingly good.


This is intersting! I think in this case I would prefer the dub, cause the setting specific slang just adds another layer to the show that I quite enjoy. I'm not sure I would think as highly of it without that extra love shown for the setting.

----------


## DigoDragon

It was definitely a great show to watch. They really put a lot of effort into interesting characters and the setting. And still managed to be Studio Trigger with some awesome over the top action.

----------


## Lord Raziere

Like the superb action, and yeah animation was real great. left me feeling a little sad though. one of those shows that is so good you feel scarred by the pain it shows you.

----------


## RustyArcana

I *really* enjoyed the show. The animation was top notch and the show was a blast.

----------


## awa

I liked it but I couldn't help but think his mom died in a shoot out on the street and here he is bringing a massive running fight through the middle of a city with crashing vehicles and bullets flying in every direction. He definitively killed a lot of people doing that.

----------


## Burning_Templar

> I liked it but I couldn't help but think his mom died in a shoot out on the street and here he is bringing a massive running fight through the middle of a city with crashing vehicles and bullets flying in every direction. He definitively killed a lot of people doing that.


Well, that's (somewhat) addressed in the series. Especially

*Spoiler: spoiler*
Show

When he kills a mother of some other kid that got into the academy during a run, he gets mental issues from that. He very much realizes he's a hypocrite.

----------


## Sapphire Guard

That's... kind of the point. It's why cyberpsychosis is an issue in the first place.

----------

